# Flash Intros - Eure Meinung?



## Nils Hitze (17. November 2000)

*Sinnlos - Doof -  nervig*

Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Wenn jemand unbedingt
seine Flashkünste beweisen will, sollte er einem zu
mindestens die Möglichkeit geben abzubrechen...

Bei Firmenpages würde ich es ganz weglassen, ausser
meine ganze Page basiert auf FlashMenüs.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Hummelhintern (21. November 2000)

naja... ich finde auch flash muss nicht unbedingt auf jede seite, und intros kann man meistens skippen.
wenn ich da allerdings so ne seite wie http://www.balthaser.com/
sehe find ich das intro geiler als die eigentliche seite 
naja die verdienen auch ihr geld damit.
nochwas:
flash muss ja nicht unbedingt sein  wer sich gern mit dhtml rumschlägt  (beinahe genauso gute effekte, nur halt sauschwierig zu erstellen)

Noch ein surftipp (für counter-strike fans)  http://csnation.counter-strike.net/features/countercrap/flash/bomb.html


----------



## kab00m (21. November 2000)

Also, ich muss ja sagen das intro bei Balti is ja echt coooool!
Das kann ich leider nicht  
Aber sonst kann ich nur sagen: Auf C-strike Pages sind Flashintros Cool solange sie etwas aussagen! Etwas die einstellung des Clans oder so ...


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

flash intros sind doch das sinnloseste was es gibt. was ein flash menü bringen soll weiss ich auch nicht. gut, es sieht ganz nett aus wenn es vernünftig gemacht wurde. aber wenn, dann doch eine seite komplett in flash, damit kann ich leben. nur diese html-flash kombinationen *schüttel*


----------



## |mo| (8. September 2002)

HiHo

Ihr habt alle Recht: Die meisten Fladhintros sind ******e! Am meisten nervt es, wenn das ding rießig groß und kein Skip-button vorhanden ist. Ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass man sich ein 2 Minuten langes Intro anguggt um dann ein "under construction"-Bildchen zu sehen!

Greetz |mo|


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

Gibts alles  Oder wenn die coole "Loading" Animation schon Minuten lange zum laden braucht.


----------



## Christoph (8. September 2002)

ich hätte nichts gegen flash-intros wenn ich KEIN 56k modem  hätte;(( ;(( ;(( ;(( ;((


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

hm... 56k modem ist natürlich ********. aber wenn ich von zu hause online bin, ist das auch meistens mit einem 56k modem. für emails und foren reich das alle mal aus. größere downloads muss ich dann eben von wo anders aus erledigen und brennen. schade nur das ein "schneller" betriebssystemwechseln mit einem modem schwierig wird 



> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *ich hätte nichts gegen flash-intros wenn ich KEIN 56k modem  hätte;(( ;(( ;(( ;(( ;(( *


----------



## Christoph (8. September 2002)

> schade nur das ein "schneller" betriebssystemwechseln mit einem modem schwierig wird



 ???


----------



## RedZack (8. September 2002)

jaaa?



> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *
> 
> ??? *


----------



## braindad (9. September 2002)

ich mag flashintros auch nicht. die meisten zeugen eh nicht vom können des erstellers, siehe die meisten clan-page-intros.


----------



## Chris Kurt (9. September 2002)

ich finde es kommt auf den zweck einer seite an. wenn es sich um eine internetagentur wie beispielsweise bei wmteam handelt und man auch plant flashseiten als produkt anzubieten dann ist ein intro pflicht.
in seltenen fällen lassen sich intros auch zur überbrückung der ladezeit nutzen, sofern der flasher ahnung hat und das intro nur aus simpleren vektordaten besteht. leider aber ist das netz voll von leuten die wenig ahnung und geschmack und seit 2 monaten flash haben.
bei html gibt es ja keine alternative, aber wenn es sie gäbe würde man auch genug seiten finden die als schlechtes beispiel für den nutzen von html herhalten.
prinzipiell macht ein intro nur sinn wenn man die seite eh schon kaum bis wenig inhalt hat so das der gesamteindruck der seite künstlich gestärkt wird.
wenn man z.b. einen neuen noch völlig unbekannten teeniestar promoten will dann wird es kaum ausreichen statisch auf die seite zu schreiben das das mädchen blond ist und nicht singen kann; die leute erwarten ein intro und unnötige spielereien. 
aber in 80% der fällen sind intros zu groß, zu lang und sinnlos.

ein kultlink zum thema ist skipintro .
früher bestand die seite nur aus dem intro...


----------



## Vitalis (9. September 2002)

Ja, es kommt drauf an.. aber in den meisten Fällen nerven mich Flash-Intros, sehen lächerlich aus und haben einfach keinen Sinn und Zweck.  





> Aber sonst kann ich nur sagen: Auf C-strike Pages sind Flashintros Cool solange sie etwas aussagen! Etwas die einstellung des Clans oder so ...


lol.. zeig mir mal nur ein Intro wo das so ist. Meistens sind die vor allem im Inhalt sowas von blödsinnig...


----------



## Avariel (9. September 2002)

Ich hab nix gegen Flash-Intros, ist die Sache des Webmasters ob er welche vor seine Seite lädt oder nicht. Aber wenn ich´s nicht skippen kann, kann er sich seine Seite an den Hut stecken. Die Wahl hätte ich (mit meinem 65k-Modem) dann doch gerne.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. September 2002)

ich mag flashintro's wenn sie lustig /eifallsreich sind .... egal ob sie alsoölut billig sind von der machart her .... skill des webmaster ist eh egal der inhalt ist das einzige was zählt...


----------



## Christoph (9. September 2002)

wenn ein Flash-Intro Content visualisieren könnte   

hab noch keins gesehen;-)


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. September 2002)

Bei mir ist es so, daß wenn ich nicht wirklich im Internet unterwegs bin um Unterhaltung zu suchen, was herzlich selten vorkommt, dann hat eine Seite die mich erstmal mit einem Flashintro vollhelmt, in meinem Browser etwa die Überlebenschance eines einbeinigen Igels auf einer Autobahn, metaphorisch gesprochen. Soll heißen: Weg mit dem Schrott! Wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß, macht lieber lustige Flashfilmchen, die von der Hauptseite aus zugänglich sind. Ich persönlich kriege meinen Hass, wenn ich auf eine Seite will und mit irgendwelchem Intro-Pillepalle hingehalten werde.

/Kapro


----------



## DarkLordSilver (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *wenn ein Flash-Intro Content visualisieren könnte
> 
> hab noch keins gesehen;-) *



war eher global gesehen mit dem inhalt ^^


----------



## Christoph (9. September 2002)

global gesehen???

das must du mir jetzt erklären :{}


----------



## Quentin (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kuat _
> *ein kultlink zum thema ist skipintro .
> früher bestand die seite nur aus dem intro... *



hey wow...erinnert mich an das flash intro das ich mal hatte vor einiger zeit.. wer sich erinnert... hochi maybe *g*

da war auch ganz groß und supertoll animiert "THIS IS A FLASH INTRO" und noch ein kleiner nachsatz zum thema möchtegern-webdesigner usw usf


----------



## Christoph (9. September 2002)

@ Q
mmmh 

war das eine der Seiten die in deinem Guestbook gepostet waren? da waren ja auch ein paar nette Sachen dabei


----------



## Quentin (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *war das eine der Seiten die in deinem Guestbook gepostet waren? da waren ja auch ein paar nette Sachen dabei  *



ne das war mein eigenes flash intro auf der homepage das ich vorgeschalten hatte eine zeit lang 

und im gb war jede menge los *g* offtopic


----------



## MTK (10. September 2002)

Hi,
also die beste möglichkeit en flashintro einzubaun ist meiner Meinung nach nen Startscreen zu machen bei dem der User zwischen Intro und Homepage wählen kann und natürlich ist ne Größenangabe und en Skipbutton pflicht.

Zu http://www.balthaser.com/ was soll daran besonderes sein? Das einzige was mir gefällt ist wie das ganze zeug geladen wird, aber ansonsten die effekte sind langweilig, Die Meisten Bilder total verpixelt und nochdazu hat es ne viel zu lange ladezeit.

MTK

//edit: Hab jetzt erst gemerkt dass das mit http://www.balthaser.com/ von irgendwann 2000 war, deswegen nehm ich das alles wieder zurück.


----------

